# Problem of converting .mpg video files to dvd with Nero.v.6 Burner.



## keykeyge (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello friends,
My system: AMD Athalon 64 Bit processor, OS windows XP, 80 GB HDD, 256 MB RAM, Pinnacle TV Tuner Card
I usually capture music videos from cable connection and and it is in
.mpg video format and can be burn in vcd using either the windows write
command or with the Nero.v.6 Burner. But when I tried to burn the .mpg files to DVD it do not add the DVD files. When I quoted All files, it added, but at the time of giving burn command an error message prompt as follows:-
" One or more files could not be added to the compilation.
The following files may not reside in the VIDEO-TS directory of a DVD Video compilation. Only compliant DVD-Video files
VIDEO- TS.IFO
VIDEO- TS.VOB
VIDEO- TS.BUP
VTS-nn-O.IFO
VTS-nn-O.VOB
VTS-nn-O.BUP and
VTS-m-.VOB
can be added to the VIDEO_TS folder. Please add files from a completed DVD-
Video title or use an authoring software like Nero Vision Express to create 
DVD-VIDEO files from standard video files such as *.avi and *.mpg."

I want somebody please let me know the remedy to this problem with your
valuable advice since I was restlessly enquiring for the last 2 months. I
sincerely thank the person in advance who could address this error.
keykeyge.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if i read correctly, i think you are trying to add the .MPG file directly to a DVD burn. nero will convert an avi to VCD format before burning to disc, but with a DVD you need to already have the files created. start nero vision express and convert it there to the necessary .VOB .IFO .BUP files. 
once the process has completed, you can then start nero drag and drop these files into the video_ts folder and burn it.


----------



## keykeyge (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello Freddyhard,
Thank you for your reply. I am a novice in the field. That is why I sought your expert opinion. In my Nero v.6 there is no option for convertion of .mpg video files to the compatible format. But one thing i could
do was loading the .mpg files to burn it as a data files and it works and the 
resutant DVD could be played in computer as well as stand alone DVD player.
Can you please explain the reason ? Expect reply from experts in this field.
Thank you,
keykeyge


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm guessing that your stand alone dvd player can read .MPG file. if you post the specs of the player i can check this out.

if you look at the nero folder on the programs menu, see is 
nero vision express
listed. this is the program you use to convert any video file to the files needed to burn a DVD movie disc using nero burning rom software.


----------



## ramlijs (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, I have Nero 7 Premium, and there is not vision express. Where I can download free converter(not trial version with watermark in midlle of the picture)? Can I get this vision express?


----------



## ramlijs (Jul 19, 2007)

I need to convert AVI


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Get WinAVI. Google for it, its a tool that converts many video formats "mpg, avi, mp4, dvix" all to DVD format or visa versa


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Look for the free program, dvdflick. It might be able to do it.


----------



## Cleberuk (Dec 30, 2007)

hello, i'm finding some problem to watch the movies from my sony dvd record 304 cos there is save as a video-ts.bup and every time whem try to qet in the system refuse to play. How can i convert this file to watch in any player?


----------

